# Bath time!!!



## tick and twitch (Sep 26, 2012)

Just wondering about everyones favorite bath mix.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

To the bath water I add half a gallon of water that had crushed garlic sitting in it for a few days. Keeps the birds looking awesome and parasite free.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

1. http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/pest-control/7031-dr-pigeons-bath-salts

2. http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/pest-control/6028-vanhees-bath-salts-deluxe

3. http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/pest-control/706-foys-bath-salts-6-lbs

Anything will work though really.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

borax in the water,that will do the trick.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

I find garlic cheap, easy, and actually works better than any bath salt I've tried. Plus you know it's safe for the birds to drink which they inevitably will do.


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

Paragon Loft said:


> borax in the water,that will do the trick.


How much Borax do you use per gallen & is it safe for them to drink?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I use 20 mule team borax in the water. I don't measure it, I just throw a hand full in the bath pan. If they drink it they may get some loose droppings but it will clear up quickly. It will also clean them out if they drink it. Gets the feathers clean and smooth and prevents bugs. When I'm out I use ACV in the water, about a tablespoon per gallon. Again I don't really measure it as I'm not even sure how many gallons my plastic kitty litter bath pans hold. I just put what looks right.

I used some of the bath salts from Foy's, I think it was Dr. Pigeon, a long time ago. Good stuff. Probably just a mix of borax, epsom salt, maybe some sea salt.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I use 20 mule team borax in the water. I don't measure it, I just throw a hand full in the bath pan. If they drink it they may get some loose droppings but it will clear up quickly. It will also clean them out if they drink it. Gets the feathers clean and smooth and prevents bugs. When I'm out I use ACV in the water, about a tablespoon per gallon. Again I don't really measure it as I'm not even sure how many gallons my plastic kitty litter bath pans hold. I just put what looks right.
> 
> I used some of the bath salts from Foy's, I think it was Dr. Pigeon, a long time ago. Good stuff. Probably just a mix of borax, epsom salt, maybe some sea salt.


I have been using borax since i heard it from this forum and i have no problems with it. I use a table spoon for like 1 gallon.

Just curious if anyone can tell the benefits of ACV in bath water?


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

acv will kill parasites and condition the feathers. I know people who rinse their hair in it


----------

